# Need help! Horse just delivered



## RHONDA WILLIAMS (Mar 21, 2019)

My miniature horse delivered a filly at 1:45am. It’s 3 hours later and she has mostly been laying down. Probably 95% of the time since deliverying. Is this normal or should I be concerned and call the vet. She stands to let the filly nurse for a few minutes then lays back down. She hasn’t been cleaning the filly but doesn’t like her to get very far from her. Thanks for any help.


----------



## madmax (Mar 21, 2019)

RHONDA WILLIAMS said:


> My miniature horse delivered a filly at 1:45am. It’s 3 hours later and she has mostly been laying down. Probably 95% of the time since deliverying. Is this normal or should I be concerned and call the vet. She stands to let the filly nurse for a few minutes then lays back down. She hasn’t been cleaning the filly but doesn’t like her to get very far from her. Thanks for any help.


 Did she pass the afterbirth in one piece? Save it in case you have to call a vet. She may be just tired from the birth, but if she rolls constantly you may have to give her pain relief.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 21, 2019)

I agree, she may need some pain relief. Its good that she is standing to let her filly nurse. I would consult your vet to see what they think.


----------

